# April And MYTD Cruze Diesel Sales



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Chevrolet sold 491 Cruze Diesels last month for a model year to date total of 4,995. 


Of all diesel 'cars' on the market, the Cruze Diesel dropped one position to sixth place for April sales. 

April 2014 Dashboard - HybridCars.com


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Well poop, I was hoping for the 600's.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I can't get over what the BMW 3 series did in comparison. Diesels are definitely taking hold in the US. HEY GM, WHY DON'T YOU MARKET THE CRUZE DIESEL???? It's a GREAT car that nobody knows exists.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Money snatched from VW's pockets.....


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I can't get over what the BMW 3 series did in comparison. Diesels are definitely taking hold in the US.


 Yes they have a sedan and wagon both 328d, 2 litre diesel w/8 speed auto trans.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> Yes they have a sedan and wagon both 328d, 2 litre diesel w/8 speed auto trans.


I drove the 535d and the 328d. I wasn't really blown away with the 328d but it was a decent car. The 535d was quite a torque monster with good driving dynamics, but just didn't seem to have the value for the money I was looking for.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

diesel said:


> I can't get over what the BMW 3 series did in comparison. Diesels are definitely taking hold in the US. HEY GM, WHY DON'T YOU MARKET THE CRUZE DIESEL???? It's a GREAT car that nobody knows exists.


i think they should step it up. i've only seen a couple of commercials on tv for it and thats it.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

hehe im one of them


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

So not even 5,000 sold in a year (I'm bummed and a little happy about this at the same time. I like having a rare car). I'm wondering how many are built and sitting on lots. Seems like people going the CTD route want the car build exactly to their specs (I know I did and got lucky I found one and didn't have to place an order). I wonder how many people are going to have to "bite the bullet" and just "settle" for what's on the lot. It looking like the order process is extremely slow, or even stopped at this point. It's too bad dealers that ordered these cars pretty much went "bare bones" on the options when they placed pre-orders.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> So not even 5,000 sold in a year (I'm bummed and a little happy about this at the same time. I like having a rare car).//


With _one_ distinguishing badge and different wheels, they don't exactly stand out. I've yet to see another.

But the local dealer had two in stock when we bought in December, and now has 11, so sales should ramp up.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

I'm not sure they want it high volume.
Didn't they state from the beginning the were only aiming for 5K annually?


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

I bought mine in April as well. Only found out about it doing some quick research on diesel or other non hybrid vehicles with the best hwy mileage. I considered the ford fusion and the dodge dart when I saw chevy had a diesel I had to check it out. 

I saw another one driving home yesterday. can only tell if you come up behind one as the only way to tell is from the rear. 

I had to drive all the way to elk grove to get mine. There were local dealers with them but they wanted 26k for them (base model). Elk grove at 13 on the lot so we had our pick. (base model was 22.5k) we wanted the base model as the only feature we really cared about was 46mpg. They had 3 of the base model and the other 10 had extra the goodies. All of the closer dealers had 1 or 2 on the lot and some did not have any. We needed a car quickly as our last car was totaled in a rear end collision.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Garandman said:


> With _one_ distinguishing badge and different wheels, they don't exactly stand out. I've yet to see another.
> 
> But the local dealer had two in stock when we bought in December, and now has 11, so sales should ramp up.


I agree. The badging is atrocious! No one has any problems identifying a DURAMAX. I don't know why they went so low key on the diesel car. Really I wouldn't mind it so much, but they made the badge pretty much identical to the ECO. At least make it a different color or something. Geez. I've seen 2 other diesels in the wild and I was only able to tell by their wheels. I'm hoping GM takes these badging complaints to hart and does something different for the 2015's, but I'm sure they already have tons of the old ones made and will just stick them on there. If they do update the badge on the 15s, I'll be the first in line at the dealership buying one.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> I'm not sure they want it high volume.
> Didn't they state from the beginning the were only aiming for 5K annually?


I thought I heard 10k, but if it was only 5, then they got their wish. I'm really thinking they just set their sights low, so if it flopped, they could get out quickly.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

12,000 was there max capacity for MY2014. There's still a way to go in the model year so we'll see how close they get.

On the tour last week we were told that they're assembling two an hour.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Tomko said:


> 12,000 was there max capacity for MY2014. There's still a way to go in the model year so we'll see how close they get.
> 
> On the tour last week we were told that they're assembling two an hour.


Yeah, just did the math and 2/hr, 3 shifts/5days/50weeks= 12k units.
Must have been thinking of the 2005/06 Jeep Liberty CRD @ 5K units.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> I agree. The badging is atrocious! No one has any problems identifying a DURAMAX. I don't know why they went so low key on the diesel car. Really I wouldn't mind it so much, but they made the badge pretty much identical to the ECO. At least make it a different color or something. Geez. I've seen 2 other diesels in the wild and I was only able to tell by their wheels. I'm hoping GM takes these badging complaints to hart and does something different for the 2015's, but I'm sure they already have tons of the old ones made and will just stick them on there. If they do update the badge on the 15s, I'll be the first in line at the dealership buying one.


Badging on a TDI's are the same way. Have to look for the emblem on the trunk to even tell.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Worked as a tech at the polls yesterday and took a commissioner with me to check one of the voting machines. He said, "Holy mackerel, this is a diesel!". He then added, "Oh, man a turbo diesel at that!" He only knew that because I put two "turbo diesel" emblems at the base of the windshield pillars on either side...otherwise, no one knows!

I wouldn't want GM to get discouraged and stop offering it. If sales were too low they might think about ADVERTISING IT!!! Wake up, GM!


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

maybe get something that says "Yea, Its a Diesel" put on the trunk.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I added one for this month. :yahoo:


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

newsguy99 said:


> maybe get something that says "Yea, Its a Diesel" put on the trunk.


Funny you should mention that. I have a license plate frame that I got from Fred's TDI site for $10 that says that exact thing.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

this is a emblem from a jetta .Looks stock


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a TURBODIESEL badge on mine. A pic of it is in a thread here somewhere.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, chalk up another for May, we just bought our second.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This is the standard badge on the Holden Cruze, there is also one on each front door.
View attachment 79778


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

This is what we did with #1 and will do with #2. The green decl on the left has since been removed.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Garandman said:


> This is what we did with #1 and will do with #2. The green decl on the left has since been removed.


That is exactly how I have my white CTD setup!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

newsguy99 said:


> maybe get something that says "Yea, Its a Diesel" put on the trunk.





vwgtiglx said:


> Funny you should mention that. I have a license plate frame that I got from Fred's TDI site for $10 that says that exact thing.


*TDIClub Merchandise*


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> *TDIClub Merchandise*


Looks nice, except I wouldn't want tdiclub anything on my car.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

trying to upload pictures


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

oilburner said:


> trying to upload pictures


pictures of a customers 81 olds diesel he bought new ,GM didn't mine showing it was a diesel back then when they where crap .he comes in every spring 
for service an check ac . engine was rebuild once an has not seen snow in years.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

oilburner said:


> trying to upload pictures


Pictures worked for me, what is the story that goes with them? I could see the diesel badges and that it is an Oldsmobile, but the car is not familiar to me as Oldsmobile was never sold here.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Pictures worked for me, what is the story that goes with them? I could see the diesel badges and that it is an Oldsmobile, but the car is not familiar to me as Oldsmobile was never sold here.


tryed pics before my comment.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

oilburner said:


> trying to upload pictures


it even has the word diesel on the hood emblem, all factory badges.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Oldsmobile was a garbage brand post 1986 and gm killed it around 2004.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

This is the RPO LF9 Oldsmobile Diesel engine that ruined diesel powered American cars for more than a generation. 

It was a 5.7 litre displacement and for a number of reasons was not quite ready when released for the 1980 model year. 

They're exceedingly rare today as most were swapped out for gasoline power or scrapped. But the engine came in pretty much everything back in the day including Cadillac. 

Their single biggest weakness was probably the lack of a fuel/water separator. It is said that if one is retrofitted on, and the fuel pump rebuilt as required, they can run forever. 

I saw one at a local car show a year or two ago. It was a noisy bugger, and it smoked like classic diesels do, but it ran. Also, these engines are normally aspirated - so engine power and torque comes on slowly unlike our CTDs.


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

Aussie said:


> This is the standard badge on the Holden Cruze, there is also one on each front door.
> View attachment 79778


What does the other badge (CRUZE?) on the rear of your car look like as it came from the factory?..To me, there's something about the "Diesel" badge that looks out of place with the US "CRUZE". I think it may be the font and the sentence case vs all caps.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

LemonGolf said:


> What does the other badge (CRUZE?) on the rear of your car look like as it came from the factory?..To me, there's something about the "Diesel" badge that looks out of place with the US "CRUZE". I think it may be the font and the sentence case vs all caps.


 You are putting it in the wrong position that is all!
View attachment 80402


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko said:


> This is the RPO LF9 Oldsmobile Diesel engine that ruined diesel powered American cars for more than a generation.
> 
> It was a 5.7 litre displacement and for a number of reasons was not quite ready when released for the 1980 model year.
> 
> ...


was a gas motor converted to diesel, that's way it was a flop. GM seemed more proud to display it as a diesel than the cruze


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

Aussie said:


> You are putting it in the wrong position that is all!
> View attachment 80402


Interesting. The CDX looks right, but I'm still unsure about the appearance of the diesel badge. Maybe because it's a photo?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

LemonGolf said:


> Interesting. The CDX looks right, but I'm still unsure about the appearance of the diesel badge. Maybe because it's a photo?


I think that if it was all caps it would have to be too small to fit neatly under the tail light. There is nothing for it to clash with on the doors though.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Garandman said:


> This is what we did with #1 and will do with #2. The green decl on the left has since been removed.



This is how GM should have made it from the factory, so every other car on the road knows what just passed them. Would need a magnifying glass to see that tiny 2.0TD logo they use now(that just looks like the ECO badge).


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

yup tiny eco wannabe 2.0TD badge is stupid and there should be a tsb for stupid where when you come in for your next oil change they replace it with an actual diesel badge


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

By the way, there is a thread about badging on the CTD. This one seems to have taken a turn


----------

